# TTOC Members area



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

Is there going to be a members area?
Cheers
jon


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

southTT said:


> Is there going to be a members area?
> Cheers
> jon


TBH, nothing of that ilk has been discussed yet, however this forum has always been an open one so if anything is setup then I would be keen to make sure that it wouldn't have a detrimental effect of regular users.


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

kmpowell said:


> southTT said:
> 
> 
> > Is there going to be a members area?
> ...


Whats the point then? :? 
cheers
jon


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

southTT said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > southTT said:
> ...


To be honest we could make the TTOC a members only section, however that call would have to come from Nem.

If you did make it a members only area, how could you promote the club? What do you see a members only area achieving?


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

Give the members a little something else for their(our) money-exclusivity(?) is always nice for club members.If all information is available to everyone anyway,whats the point in paying to join?
cheers
jon


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Well we can make the area viewable to all and just allow members to post, or we can have it just open to members etc.

However, the decision would need to be made by the TTOC committee, so I'll let Nick answer.


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

Yeah good call,they could pole members perhaps-its nice to be kept in the loop
cheers
jon


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

i agree with jon on this one.

it would hopefully persuade forum members to join up to the ttoc.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Well whatever happens you now have a TTOC logo in the forum sections header on the main forum homepage.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

We are definitely looking at way to make the TTOC membership even more worthwhile and usefull, and the new relationship with the ******** is just the start. I have been thinking about a "members area" of some sort, but as has been stated above it does come with a few issues. So we've all got our thinking caps on to try and find a way of achieving this.

Already tho with the new TTOC user group and rank image the TTOC is more prominent on the forum, so I'm not seeing a great need or rush to change too much.

Nick


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Jae,

What would the TTOC members area be used for that other forum areas cant?

The TTOC area that is currently listed on the forum doesnt seem to have much action going on (apart from the odd announcement, question or someone receiving (or not) their pack) so how would this benefit?


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Adam,

I said should they want it, we could consider it. No decision taken, but we would support it if it were deemed an option in the future.

As for content, I have no idea.

Thanks Kevin 

Cheers

Jae


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Maybe they can run discussion groups? Or sell their up coming events tickets to members first. Maybe sell their merchandise, offer group buys/reviews etc for Cams latest ventures?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Adam TTR said:


> Maybe they can run discussion groups? Or sell their up coming events tickets to members first. Maybe sell their merchandise, offer group buys/reviews etc for Cams latest ventures?


All are quite good ideas Adam. I'll add them to the list 

Cheers

Nick


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

kmpowell said:


> Well we can make the area viewable to all and just allow members to post, or we can have it just open to members etc.


well thats you out then Kevin! :lol:

maybe we'll do a non members section too?


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

I'm full of ideas Nick.... wasted really.... I could have been an asset to TTOC


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Adam TTR said:


> I'm full of ideas Nick.... wasted really.... I could have been an asset to TTOC


I agree. But you need to keep yer wagon mate... :wink:


----------

